# Pulled the trigger on a Brooks



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I just picked up a 'lightly used' Brooks B-17 on the evil-Bay. From the photos it looks to be in near new condition. 

I've been wanting to try a Brooks for some time now. And if I like it, I _will_ be getting one for my other bike. (Likely a sprung version for the old Schwinn Suburban). 

Anyway, my 'new-to-me' B-17 does not come with Proofide or tension wrench.  So should I haunt eBay and get a Brooks maintenance kit (Proofide at least)? Or should I wait until I get up to Portland next month and have a reason to check out the bike shops there?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i have a 1/2 used can of proofide and tension wrench you can have for nothing - i dont imagine postage from australia would be any more than $10


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Buy a tin of Proofide off the internet. Doesn't cost much. Although I've heard of bikers using Cod Liver oil (which actually is in Profide), neatsfoot oil, mineral oil, olive oil, etc., etc., and some wacky breaking-in techniques like putting the saddle in a plastic bag and immersing it in oil for a few days. 

Brook recommends Profide, so that's what I use on my B-17 (butchered and "swallowized"). After the first application, they recommend applying it once every 6 months, so I imagine the tin should last you for years!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

You just got one of the best saddles in the world! Be sure and read the Sheldon Brown (RIP) essays on Brooks Saddles. He says never use the tension wrench, or something to that effect. Other good advice there, too. I apply mink oil (proofide or whatever) to the seating surface and underside of the saddles.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought a tension wrench but in ~3000 miles I haven't yet felt the need to use it. 

I do try to proofhide my B-17 a couple of times per year however.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

If you get a tension wrench, and the saddle really is near new, drop the wrench into the bottom of your toolbox and forget about it for the next few years. Otherwise, enjoy your brand-new used saddle. I have a B-68 on my Breezer commuter. It is an unsprung version of the B-66/67, and a fabulous broad-seat saddle.

http://www.wallbike.com/b68.html


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*It's a good one...*

I wrote this a while back. Cyclingnews seemed amused...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/reviews/brooks_b17


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

PomPilot said:


> I just picked up a 'lightly used' Brooks B-17 on the evil-Bay. From the photos it looks to be in near new condition.
> 
> I've been wanting to try a Brooks for some time now. And if I like it, I _will_ be getting one for my other bike. (Likely a sprung version for the old Schwinn Suburban).
> 
> Anyway, my 'new-to-me' B-17 does not come with Proofide or tension wrench.  So should I haunt eBay and get a Brooks maintenance kit (Proofide at least)? Or should I wait until I get up to Portland next month and have a reason to check out the bike shops there?


Beeswax will work just as well, and is easier to find.


----------



## boltzmann (Sep 26, 2005)

Kiwi neutral shoe polish works for me. Cheap and easy.

Unlike Gregory Taylor, I am a lightweight (150 lbs) and the B-17 has been comfortable since day one.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Congrats! My concern with buying a Brooks used is that it might be broken in for someone else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> Congrats! My concern with buying a Brooks used is that it might be broken in for someone else.


It will adjust


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

toomanybikes said:


> It will adjust


or YOU will adjust....


BOTTOM line...ohhh.......sorry.

I have a Brooks B-17 N with at least 25,000 on it...just adjusted it for the first time... I proofide it twice a year. I have another with maybe 5,000 that is not broken in yet really...I mean it is comfortable...but not like the other one...

BTW NEVER use neatsfoot oil it will over soften the leather reducing the life expectancy. I only weigh 130 pounds so your results may vary....


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

I've always been skeptical about the breaking in concept. What is breaking in, this slab of steel reinforced cowhide or my much softer fundamental parts?

I haven't had a Brooks in years. never did take any time to get comfy with it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Ronsonic said:


> What is breaking in, this slab of steel reinforced cowhide or my much softer fundamental parts?
> .



A little from column A and a little from column B


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

I got a new brooks b17 about 3 weeks ago and just picked up a can of proofide from the intrawebs, treated it last night and it did seem alittle more supple on my booty meatz this morning, could be placebo tho. I think the peeps that find discomfort in the "breaking in" process are those that arent used to riding lots and then step up their riding time when they get the brooks and blame the saddle soreness on the saddle. imo.

//proofide works well w/ doc martin's too


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*It's The Leather....*



gutfiddle said:


> I got a new brooks b17 about 3 weeks ago and just picked up a can of proofide from the intrawebs, treated it last night and it did seem alittle more supple on my booty meatz this morning, could be placebo tho. I think the peeps that find discomfort in the "breaking in" process are those that arent used to riding lots and then step up their riding time when they get the brooks and blame the saddle soreness on the saddle. imo.
> 
> //proofide works well w/ doc martin's too


Brooks saddles do "break in" - the leather stretches a bit, especially where your sit bones in your butt rest. You get a pair of dimples in the leather. Interestingly, I was able to confirm the fact that my pelvis is slightly rotated a bit by looking at where the @ss-divots developed on my beloved Brooks Team Pro.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Brooks saddles do "break in" - the leather stretches a bit, especially where your sit bones in your butt rest. You get a pair of dimples in the leather. Interestingly, I was able to confirm the fact that my pelvis is slightly rotated a bit by looking at where these @ss-divots developed on my beloved Brooks Team Pro.



Yeah,

I thought I was a symmetric kind of guy until I inspected the dimples in my brooks saddle.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Brooks saddles do "break in" - the leather stretches a bit, especially where your sit bones in your butt rest. You get a pair of dimples in the leather. Interestingly, I was able to confirm the fact that my pelvis is slightly rotated a bit by looking at where these @ss-divots developed on my beloved Brooks Team Pro.



yep... and since I'm a relatively small person, I assumed I had narrow sit bones... The dimples in my Brooks proved that wasn't true... I thought a B17 narrow would be a good choice for me and it turns out the standard B17 is much more comfortable because of my wide sit bones


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Weird, Isn't It?*



bigrider said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I thought I was a symmetric kind of guy until I inspected the dimples in my brooks saddle.


I've been chasing some lower back pain, and came across some articles by Steve Hogg - he is one of the guys who fields "Form and Fitness" questions at Cyclingnews.com. He has one about pelvic symmetry that seems to make sense.

http://www.cyclefitcentre.com/pdf final docs/THE PROBLEM OF PELVIC SYMMETRY_final.pdf


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I put big ol' uneven divots in my Brooks-OTOH Miss M can ride a Brooks forever without discernable surface changes. Nothing like weighing south of 100 lbs soaking wet......


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Brooks B17 was comfortable right out of the box, the first time I rode it. However, I've since replaced it with a Vizik Vitesse. I noticed that the shape of Fizik saddles was very close to my B17 once it was broken in, and the Vitesse is wider than most. Best of all, it weighs less than half as much and is just as comfortable for me. I'm keeping my B17 however.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> .....replaced it with a Vizik Vitesse. I noticed that the shape of Fizik saddles was very close to my B17 once it was broken in, .......



Where did you buy the Vizik? I'm thinking about one for the tandem.

BTW Isn't that a "Ladies" saddle?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> I got a new brooks b17 about 3 weeks ago and just picked up a can of proofide from the intrawebs, treated it last night and it did seem alittle more supple on my booty meatz this morning, could be placebo tho. I think the peeps that find discomfort in the "breaking in" process are those that arent used to riding lots and then step up their riding time when they get the brooks and blame the saddle soreness on the saddle. imo.
> 
> //proofide works well w/ doc martin's too


 You just wait till that saddle is 3 or 4 years old.........ain't nothing like it....The proofide doesn't really soften it, that is the point, it protects it. Wear softens it....you can trash a saddle by over softening in a hurry.

My newest one has sitz dimples, the older one is less defined as dimples because it is broken in better and a bit more supple.....still sounds like a board when you tap on it though.
I was just looking at my logs...the newest must only have like 4000 miles on it while the older one has in well excess of 23,000 on it. I have it on my Langster now, but often think I should switch it back to the Bianchi....but the antique brown just looks so nice ...sigh....my bike is so vain........

(if you can't be fast, you gotta look good)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Where did you buy the Vizik? I'm thinking about one for the tandem.
> 
> BTW Isn't that a "Ladies" saddle?




maybe he meant "Vizik Fitesse"?


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

I also bought a B17 recently and it was comfortable for me right out of the box, asymmetric sit bones and all. Good thing too, because my first ride on it was a century...

That was 3 weeks ago, I've since done two more 100 mile rides and a few shorter ones in-between and it keeps getting more comfortable. I can't wait to see what it feels like in a years' time! :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Tomakit said:


> I also bought a B17 recently and it was comfortable for me right out of the box, asymmetric sit bones and all. Good thing too, because my first ride on it was a century...




let me guess, you're a gamblin' man?


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Where did you buy the Vizik? I'm thinking about one for the tandem.
> 
> BTW Isn't that a "Ladies" saddle?


They have a model in their women's line and their "life" line.

http://www.fizik.it/catalog.aspx?subid=vitesse_LIFE

Not sure what that means - I guess people who have a life and don't ride their bikes as much as the rest of us.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> let me guess, you're a gamblin' man?


Right?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Fisik*



MB1 said:


> Where did you buy the Vizik? I'm thinking about one for the tandem.
> 
> BTW Isn't that a "Ladies" saddle?


Seriously? I've got three "Vizik Fitesses" all from different sources. The first one I got from a saddle swap thread here at RBR, trading for one of my B17s. One I got from a LBS that had it marked down. And the other I bought on line -- just Googled Vitesse and found several sources.

Also, don't tell anyone it's a ladies saddle; it might cramp my style. Fizik actually markets it as a Unisex saddle in Europe but as a ladies saddle in the US. Unlike some "ladies" saddles, it isn't shorter than comparable models like the Aliante, just wider. I had an Aliante before I got the Vitesse, and it fit my great but was too narrow.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, the saddle arrived in Saturday's mail, and was waiting for me when I got home just after 1:00 am from work. What with all my other chores this morning, I only got to put the Brooks on my bike, and rough adjust it. No time for even a test ride.  

Just for the record, this particular saddle had very slight marking on the rails from being clamped in place. And no visible wear to the saddle itself. Either the previous owner was feather light, or that party did not invest a lot of time in trying to break the saddle in. You have to hold it just right to see any sign that it had actually been ridden. My guess is that someone didn't like the initial feel, and found something else they liked instead, so they put the Brooks on eBay.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

*Now I'm a believer...*

I've just finished my annual week of working the county fair. And as usual, I spent 8 hours a day on a bike covering the grounds as roving security.

Prior to the start of the fair, I moved this Brooks saddle to my Schwinn Moab MTB, as the cheap (well padded) Velo saddle that was on there last year left my bums feeling tired after an 8-hour shift. After riding on a Brooks for the same length of time all I can say is *what a difference*. :thumbsup: At the end of the week, I had only made a slight adjustment to the saddle tip (fore & aft). Other than that, it felt like very comfortable compared to the old saddle. 

As a result, I just ordered a Brooks B-66 for my old Schwinn Suburban (town bike), and am eyeing a Brooks Flyer to put on my road bike. The B-17 is staying on the mountain bike. Curse you Brooks for making such a comfortable product. :wink:


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

Really? After the first 8 hours it felt fine? Or after the entire week of 8 hour days? 

The first 200 miles on my B17 Special were pretty brutal...like, really brutal! The first 50 were really bad and required frequent standing. Finally around the 300 mile mark the saddle started to ease up on me a little bit and now it's around 500 miles and it's getting pretty comfortable!

It's definitely not as comfortable as some of my other saddles, but it's getting there, and I'm sure after a couple hundred more miles it will be even better!

The Brooks is on my touring bike, so it will be seeing a lot of miles in the near future. I'm contemplating picking up another one for my road bike...but the Specialized saddle that I have on there now is pretty comfortable as well.

Jared


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

averen said:


> Really? After the first 8 hours it felt fine? Or after the entire week of 8 hour days?


After the entire week, compared to the previous saddle. And yes, you can start to see where my sit bones are. Which just happens to be close to the outer edge of the old padded saddle.


----------

